# Springboard shoe



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

Anybody got a springboard shoe they want to get rid of? Two of them would be great but one will work. Thanks.


----------



## DavdH (Mar 27, 2012)

Found a biggun hanggin ou over a klif have you?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 27, 2012)

Metals made me two beautiful shoes a few months ago. I haven't sharpened or monted them yet but they are nice!


----------



## paccity (Mar 27, 2012)

springboards? what ya got lined up? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

paccity said:


> springboards? what ya got lined up? :msp_sneaky:



Three ponderosa that went through a burn and now have bug rot right about where you'd want to put the cuts. The rot is deep enough that I don't want to cut under it because I figure it would fold. There's no real good escape path so I need to be able to lay it out right the first time.

I was thinking about boarding it above the rot but they're only about 36" dbh and I've never boarded anything that small. The old big trees were easy 'cause the size of the board hole was small in relation to the size of the tree. But these? I dunno.

Any of you guys ever use a springboard on anything that small?

There isn't room to get a Cat up next to it or I'd just do the old "board out from the ROPS" trick.

There's a backhoe on the site but the only place for it to set up is right where the tree is supposed to go. The hoe operator suggested putting me in the bucket, extending it out all the way, and then swinging me to safety at the last minute. I declined. His idea of last minute and safety might be different than mine.

Maybe a scaffold might work. It just looks so damn farmerish.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure how high you have to get Bob, but a couple different height rounds might work.....kind of set them up like steps that you can hop right back down. Spring board sounds a little risky in something that small/rotten. I don't trust boring below/facing above those damn rotten pine. They do some funny ####.

Bet you've got a few more tricks than me though.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 27, 2012)

I hate when they sort of collapse and settle before they fall wherever.
I don't think I boarded anything smaller than 60".


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Not sure how high you have to get Bob, but a couple different height rounds might work.....kind of set them up like steps that you can hop right back down. Spring board sounds a little risky in something that small/rotten. I don't trust boring below/facing above those damn rotten pine. They do some funny ####.
> 
> Bet you've got a few more tricks than me though.



Thanks, Sam. Sometimes there aren't _enough_ tricks for what a guy needs to do. I like your idea of putting rounds down. It would sure beat having to scramble down from the board if things went sideways.

We've got a pretty good storm moving through tonight. Maybe the damn wind will blow them down.

I still wouldn't mind finding a couple of shoes though. Just in case, ya know.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Three ponderosa that went through a burn and now have bug rot right about where you'd want to put the cuts. The rot is deep enough that I don't want to cut under it because I figure it would fold. There's no real good escape path so I need to be able to lay it out right the first time.
> 
> I was thinking about boarding it above the rot but they're only about 36" dbh and I've never boarded anything that small. The old big trees were easy 'cause the size of the board hole was small in relation to the size of the tree. But these? I dunno.
> 
> ...



I'm no pro, but I boarded a pine that was a hair under three feet. Without the springboard I would have been cutting over my head on the safe side and standing in poison ivy.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I hate when they sort of collapse and settle before they fall wherever.
> I don't think I boarded anything smaller than 60".



Yup...on those trees there was some room for error when you cut your board hole. On these trees it would have to be a straight hole, and tight. No room to foot-hook the board and hop it around.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I'm no pro, but I boarded a pine that was a hair under three feet. Without the springboard I would have been cutting over my head on the safe side and standing in poison ivy.



LOL...what are you doing tomorrow morning?


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 27, 2012)

If your storm is like our's, there is a fair chance you won't need to worry, we had gusts into the mid 50s and lots of rain, might set another record.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> If your storm is like our's, there is a fair chance you won't need to worry, we had gusts into the mid 50s and lots of rain, might set another record.



That would suit me just fine. I figure I'd have to double board to be high enough above the rot to get solid wood.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 27, 2012)

Call Atlas.
Just thinking outloud.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Call Atlas.
> Just thinking outloud.



Atlas? As in det cord, shaped charges , neat stuff like that? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> That would suit me just fine. I figure I'd have to double board to be high enough above the rot to get solid wood.



I'll do a wind dance for ya. Never blows when you want it to and always blows when you're trying to tie in an ugly block.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Atlas? As in det cord, shaped charges , neat stuff like that? Hmmmmmm.



That's what I was thinkin'. Kaboom!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Atlas? As in det cord, shaped charges , neat stuff like that? Hmmmmmm.



now we are talking.
Hire a Pomo, heard they will cut anything.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

slowp said:


> That's what I was thinkin'. Kaboom!



You know, the more I think about it the better I like that idea. I think I know who to call, too. 

I have 'til Monday to get them out.


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2012)

Will they give you more stickers?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

slowp said:


> Will they give you more stickers?



Probably...but they'll probably want me to go back to work for them, too.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> now we are talking.
> Hire a Pomo, heard they will cut anything.



Randy...if I can't get a Pomo, will a Maidu? Sorry, that was just too good to pass up.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a fine candidate to blast! Works great! I've seen guys "directionally fall" with those shape charges, actually saved out the tree! Pretty neat stuff. I've also seen bags of powder stuffed under the roots with a couple sticks stuffed in some windows for good measure......the result? Toothpicks.....and a big assed hole in the ground!


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2012)

And it irritates wildlife biologists.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 28, 2012)

Wailaki?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Yep, sounds like a fine candidate to blast! Works great! I've seen guys "directionally fall" with those shape charges, actually saved out the tree! Pretty neat stuff. I've also seen bags of powder stuffed under the roots with a couple sticks stuffed in some windows for good measure......the result? Toothpicks.....and a big assed hole in the ground!



LOL...yup, the old "let's just put in a little more" school of explosives. If you don't care about tidy results those guys can put on a hell of a show.

For the last twenty years I've worked on and off for a local explosives company. Some of the stuff I've seen them do is just incredible. They're _artists_ with that stuff and I don't think that's an exaggeration.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 28, 2012)

slowp said:


> And it irritates wildlife biologists.



Yep, and I'll take it every time over a dead faller. 

Hard to figure them out sometimes. We had a block once where there was a gos hawk window that we could work in. They determined that the bird didn't like the sounds of falling or loading.......but yarding and hauling were ok. Not sure what they could yard or haul if there was no timber to yard and no means to load it!?! How did they determine this? Did they interview the bird?!


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> LOL...yup, the old "let's just put in a little more" school of explosives. If you don't care about tidy results those guys can put on a hell of a show.
> 
> For the last twenty years I've worked on and off for a local explosives company. Some of the stuff I've seen them do is just incredible. They're _artists_ with that stuff and I don't think that's an exaggeration.



Absolutely! There's a bullbucker up here that has done some amazing things. He teaches danger tree blasting now to other bullbuckers and fallers. Great tool to have. Gives you peace of mind too.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Yep, and I'll take it every time over a dead faller.
> 
> Hard to figure them out sometimes. We had a block once where there was a gos hawk window that we could work in. They determined that the bird didn't like the sounds of falling or loading.......but yarding and hauling were ok. Not sure what they could yard or haul if there was no timber to yard and no means to load it!?! How did they determine this? Did they interview the bird?!



No need to. Whoever did it the determination probably had an 'ologist in their title somewhere and that means they already know everything.

I thought you Canadians didn't have to put up with such lunacy.


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2012)

Blasting during the winter causes undue stress to all the wintering creatures (except people) in the area and could kill them all! Don't you know that? And a deaf guy will misunderstand and spread it around that a rockpit is being made without proper blessings and spread that rumor, and then I got a call to meet in the Ranger's office (like going to the principal's office) because no rockpit had been approved. 

I explained that a road was being built as planned by the specialists. They hit rock that had to be shot out.
They used that rock for surfacing on another road, and that was the extent of the rockpit. 

But it was a darn good rumor and I was impressed how fast the rumor worked up the chain of command.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the good advice. I'll sleep on it. If we do anything really unusual I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No need to. Whoever did it the determination probably had an 'ologist in their title somewhere and that means they already know everything.
> 
> I thought you Canadians didn't have to put up with such lunacy.



Ha! No such luck up here either!


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 28, 2012)

The handiest springboards I've ever used were made from 1/2 ton pickup rear leaf springs . Take one about 40" long . Cut it in half . Burn 2 5/8" holes in the thick half , bolt 2 of them to a rough cut 2x8 so 10" is sticking out .. 
All you need is a saw kerf to set the board . Really stable . 
Takes alot of the monkey motion out of setting a board .


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 28, 2012)

Well now how the hell did I miss this thread?

here ya go Bob 
I've never had the stones to try it out


----------



## stikine (Mar 28, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> The handiest springboards I've ever used were made from 1/2 ton pickup rear leaf springs . Take one about 40" long . Cut it in half . Burn 2 5/8" holes in the thick half , bolt 2 of them to a rough cut 2x8 so 10" is sticking out ..
> All you need is a saw kerf to set the board . Really stable .
> Takes alot of the monkey motion out of setting a board .



And it puts the "spring" in the springboard...I like it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 28, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> The handiest springboards I've ever used were made from 1/2 ton pickup rear leaf springs . Take one about 40" long . Cut it in half . Burn 2 5/8" holes in the thick half , bolt 2 of them to a rough cut 2x8 so 10" is sticking out ..
> All you need is a saw kerf to set the board . Really stable .
> Takes alot of the monkey motion out of setting a board .



Good call. I've seen old bars used in the same way.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> The handiest springboards I've ever used were made from 1/2 ton pickup rear leaf springs . Take one about 40" long . Cut it in half . Burn 2 5/8" holes in the thick half , bolt 2 of them to a rough cut 2x8 so 10" is sticking out ..
> All you need is a saw kerf to set the board . Really stable .
> Takes alot of the monkey motion out of setting a board .



Good information. That's real old-school stuff there. I've seen them with springs but I don't know what the springs were from. They were heavy, I remember that.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Well now how the hell did I miss this thread?
> 
> here ya go Bob
> I've never had the stones to try it out



Looks good, Jake. Give it a try.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 28, 2012)

Got an update, Bob?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Got an update, Bob?



Yeah, we're planning to blow them. I had the guy come out this morning and take a look. I've worked with him before on a snag removal deal for the County and he's pretty sharp. The stuff we used on the snags, det cord and small shaped charges really did a fine job but the final costs made the budget scream so we went back to saws except for the really tricky ones. LOL...I had the contract for the falling but the powder monkey made all the money.

The permitting process won't be too bad but we still have to get the cost factor past the bean counters. You know how that goes. I guess if they really raise hell about it I'll go back to the springboard plan but they usually listen to me. Usually.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 29, 2012)

Usually . Hundred percent fer sure , maybe , perhaps .:msp_rolleyes:
.
Bean counters . Talk about kill joys .


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 29, 2012)

stikine said:


> And it puts the "spring" in the springboard...I like it!:msp_biggrin:



Hey Stikeen . I like your handle . Is it spring yet there ? . Any cuttin goin on there ?

.
.
We found that the 3/4 and 1 ton springs were too thick for anything but Stihl 404 that was new . And they were too heavy . 1/2 ton are just right .


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Usually . Hundred percent fer sure , maybe , perhaps .:msp_rolleyes:
> .
> Bean counters . Talk about kill joys .



:msp_biggrin: You forgot...."we'll get right back to you on that" and "you didn't spend that much _last_ year". My favorite is always "can't you cut a few corners and drop the costs a little?" 

Sometimes it helps knowing _which_ bean counter to talk to.


----------



## stikine (Mar 29, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Stikeen . I like your handle . Is it spring yet there ? . Any cuttin goin on there ?
> 
> .
> .
> We found that the 3/4 and 1 ton springs were too thick for anything but Stihl 404 that was new . And they were too heavy . 1/2 ton are just right .



Hey Tramp, 
We're still pretty much still snowed in on the interior roads but folks are getting the itch (no cuttin yet)...the hooligan are starting to run and locals are picking up some kings, spring must be just around the corner! 

I've got a F-350 and I know those springs would be a tad bit thick & heavy! I'll keep my eyes out for some 1/2 ton in the scrap piles.


----------



## stikine (Mar 29, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Well now how the hell did I miss this thread?
> 
> here ya go Bob
> I've never had the stones to try it out



Jake, I gotta ask...what are you watchin on tv...looks like a Julia Childs cooking show!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 29, 2012)

stikine said:


> Hey Tramp,
> We're still pretty much still snowed in on the interior roads but folks are getting the itch (no cuttin yet)...the hooligan are starting to run and locals are picking up some kings, spring must be just around the corner!
> 
> I've got a F-350 and I know those springs would be a tad bit thick & heavy! I'll keep my eyes out for some 1/2 ton in the scrap piles.




Spring time in Southeast . Almost as good as summer in Southeast . I heard they upped the quota on herring in Sitka this year . %&*-+()?/;: fishermen . They will catch the last fish in the sea .

But other than that . Its great when everything comes back to life . 
Hey Stik , do u know John Eilertsen ?


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: You forgot...."we'll get right back to you on that" and "you didn't spend that much _last_ year". My favorite is always "can't you cut a few corners and drop the costs a little?"
> 
> Sometimes it helps knowing _which_ bean counter to talk to.



.
That is the problem with my business . 
I suck at business . 
. .


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin:  You forgot...."we'll get right back to you on that" and "you didn't spend that much _last_ year". My favorite is always "can't you cut a few corners and drop the costs a little?"
> 
> Sometimes it helps knowing _which_ bean counter to talk to.



Do they look like the Dilbert Trolls and have a cave for an office?


----------



## stikine (Mar 29, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Stik , do u know John Eilertsen ?



I do know John, but not very well. He's out on the tug quite a bit so I hardly ever see him around town.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: You forgot...."we'll get right back to you on that" and "you didn't spend that much _last_ year". My favorite is always "can't you cut a few corners and drop the costs a little?"
> 
> Sometimes it helps knowing _which_ bean counter to talk to.



Start with the corners of their office. Carbide chain really helps with the nails!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 29, 2012)

I forgot about the leaf springs, there was a set of fallers that used those, but they ran Pioneers, so you know....


----------



## madhatte (Mar 29, 2012)

Give a springboard a shoe, and, next thing you know, it'll want to go to school. Same goes for horses, and brakes. Fie, I say.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 1, 2012)

stikine said:


> I do know John, but not very well. He's out on the tug quite a bit so I hardly ever see him around town.




Is his son James still running the mill ? John is a super guy , One of the best skippers in Alaska .I met him in Hoonah and got to know him pretty well .


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I forgot about the leaf springs, there was a set of fallers that used those, but they ran Pioneers, so you know....




 
Ya its too bad those didn't hold up . They were a good saw when they ran right.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 1, 2012)

Go , Did u get them on the ground ? .


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Go , Did u get them on the ground ? .



They'll go tomorrow morning. I won't be there to see it, I have a doctor thing to do.
I've seen these guys work before and they're good. This is baby stuff for them. There won't be much to it, low key and low impact all the way. That's what everybody likes, no muss no fuss.
If they use the stuff I've seen them use before it won't be as loud as a shotgun blast.

I'd still like to find a couple of springboard shoes. Just in case.


----------

